# Antonio Zoli O/U - hard to find info - got some?



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently saw a pretty Antonio Zoli O/U field model while out window shopping. Never heard of the company before and when I searched this website for the name, only one thread came up (O/U for around $1,000). 

After searching the web, it looks like they are a fairly expensive gun (in general). I just don't know squat about this company, besides it being Italian made --- for some reason I am drawn to Italian guns. :evil: Must be my Dad's side showing though.

Any way, can anyone offer up any info on these guns performance? I was thinking of picking it up tomorrow after work if I can find some more reputable info on it. It sure is pretty. 

Thanks!


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sure it's a nice gun. More important is does it fit YOU, if it doesn't then it's more bucks to correct it or you live with a less than fun gun to hunt with. MIght as well take your time and find one that you'll really be happy with. Maybe this is it, just take a second and be sure. Have fun!


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

zeeke33 said:


> More important is does it fit YOU, if it doesn't then it's more bucks to correct it or you live with a less than fun gun to hunt with. MIght as well take your time and find one that you'll really be happy with. Maybe this is it, just take a second and be sure. Have fun!


I agree. I picked it up just to feel the weight but didn't shoulder it up. I was going to go back tonight to feel it out more, but they were closed already. Didn't want to fall in love with it just to be a crappy gun, so figured I'd do my research first and then go back.

Showed a photo of it to my husband (took it with my phone whilst in the shop) and then showed him more photos when I got home and searched the web. He rolled his eyes and asked me if I needed another gun. Told him I'd put it on layaway since I didn't need it right now since pheasant was a-ways out. 
I'll prob go back tomorrow and take another peek. 

Any idea how much recoil these guns have say, compared to a Mossberg 500 12g or an 870 12g?


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

MIHuntress said:


> I agree. I picked it up just to feel the weight but didn't shoulder it up. I was going to go back tonight to feel it out more, but they were closed already. Didn't want to fall in love with it just to be a crappy gun, so figured I'd do my research first and then go back.
> 
> Showed a photo of it to my husband (took it with my phone whilst in the shop) and then showed him more photos when I got home and searched the web. He rolled his eyes and asked me if I needed another gun. Told him I'd put it on layaway since I didn't need it right now since pheasant was a-ways out.
> I'll prob go back tomorrow and take another peek.
> ...


An O/U in respectable gauge is going to have a little more kick than any pump gun or auto, this can easily be cured by a good recoil pad. Regarding the advice in the second post, I agree that you should by the gun that you want and will want for awhile but rarely can someone pick a gun up off the shelf and have it be the "perfect" fit. I buy guns based on what I am looking for in a gun not for the fit. I ultimately factor in the additional money to have it fit to me the way all my other guns are. If you keep waiting to find one that fits you off the shelf you may never find one. In my experience depending how much needs to be done to the new gun it can be between 200-500 to get it fit to you correctly. Zoli makes nice guns and I would not shy away from one if it is what you like and the price is right for you.
Just my .02

Ric


----------



## D-squared (Dec 8, 2010)

I carry a Zoli o/u 20 gauge silver snipe with fixed chokes I bougt it used from a friend that purchased it new in the late 70's it fits good and is very light and easy to carry.
Don


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I handled them at Fieldsport in Traverse City, they have nice feel and balance to their guns. Really liked their target guns! 

Here is Zoli's web site: http://zoli.it/index_usa.php


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

So, I went back last night to spend some more time checking things out, and after closer inspection of the barrel, it said, Angelo Zoli, not Antonio Zoli -- not what the tag said. Oh well. All I can find on these is that they were discontinued around 1987 or so. 

I also saw a Mossberg International Silver Reserve in a 20g, but after searching these boards last night, it seems as if the reviews on it aren't so good. Upon shouldering it, it felt pretty good, but I don't want a sub-par gun. I guess back to the drawing board on an O/U.


----------



## to the point (Dec 23, 2007)

Check out shotgunworld .com They have a forum for just about every brand.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I really like the browning cynergy feather 20 ga, about 5 lbs. but when I shot it for the first time at the range , I was very suprised at the lower recoil. I was expecting quite a slap from the light gun. not so, it has a very nice recoil pad built in. would be a problem iff it does not fit. but it fits me well. when I told my buddy [whom is an owner of the gun store] he said that browning sent the guns to some tuner down south and they backbored the guns and who knows what. anyway it worked so well that browning is doing it . anyway it might be something to look at. it sure carries nice on a days hunt


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Jimmyjette, I hadn't ruled out a Browing. Something to look into further.

Thanks!


----------

